# motul 300V vs mobil 1 or castrol full synthetics



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

5w30 weighted oils...i've burned through quarts of mobil 1 and the guys at my tuning shop told me about this whole deal where the mobil 1 we get here is crap oil and as i've read up, ester-synthetics are indeed the #1 best lubricant, so i decided to try out motul 300v. 
It smells like bubble gum or something and i was convinced to hook my a3 up with 5 quarts from the moment i smelt it. So far so good but it hasn't been 1k miles yet. does anyone here have any input as to how much better ester-synthetics are for our cars compared to mobil or castrol or what have you?


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: motul 300V vs mobil 1 or castrol full synthetics (LEWXCORE)*

300v is the race oil right? The one that's retarded-expensive?!
How's it been treating you and your car? I'm thinking about Motul for my next oil change, but the 300v is a little to rich for my blood. I'll probably use the 8100 or Specific.


----------



## WSUCougar (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: motul 300V vs mobil 1 or castrol full synthetics (LEWXCORE)*

How is that oil doing for you? Motul 300V is not listed on the VW/Audi approved motor oil list... but I too was thinking about using it for my R32. Although, I have heard that 300V can really mess up your cats. What is your experience with it thus far?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: motul 300V vs mobil 1 or castrol full synthetics (WSUCougar)*

wel...i don't have cats lol. it was really good. no oil consumption problems and car just felt a niice smooth power delivery the whole time i had the motul running. I also had minimal wear on my cam follower which is a big prob for people with upgraded fuel pumps on fsi's, although i have no idea if this could be related.


----------



## rsquad911 (Dec 17, 2003)

Been running 300V in all my cars including my GTI
Best oil ever IMHO
You'll notice a power difference when you switch form Castrol to 300V


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (rsquad911)*

I just priced it out, not too high, the vw factory german oil is about the same as the "vw" certified .. then they have streat and race oil, u guys using what? Even the race eis only about $75 a fill.. and if you look at the cost of engines and turbos etc how much is a longer lasting better running car worth?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: motul 300V vs mobil 1 or castrol full synthetics (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_5w30 weighted oils...i've burned through quarts of mobil 1 and the guys at my tuning shop told me about this whole deal where the mobil 1 we get here is crap oil and as i've read up, ester-synthetics are indeed the #1 best lubricant, so i decided to try out motul 300v. 
It smells like bubble gum or something and i was convinced to hook my a3 up with 5 quarts from the moment i smelt it. So far so good but it hasn't been 1k miles yet. does anyone here have any input as to how much better ester-synthetics are for our cars compared to mobil or castrol or what have you?

Just did my oil change with Biosyn 5w40, which was developed in conjunction with a Audi RS4 owner tired of under-achieving oils that meet VW's standards.


----------



## GLIzzie (Sep 6, 2007)

oil consumption is way down since i've been using 300v.. and the smell isn't bubble gum.. it's burnt popcorn


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (GLIzzie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIzzie* »_oil consumption is way down since i've been using 300v.. and the smell isn't bubble gum.. it's burnt popcorn









Add a quart of LUCAS Oil to your crankcase. 
That'll slow down the oil consumption for sure. Oil consumption is _almost_ _nonexistent_ in my 2.0T FSI motor as a result http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.lucasoil.com/index.sd


_Modified by rippie74 at 10:38 AM 10-14-2008_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Add a quart of LUCAS Oil to your crankcase. 


Please don't do that, especially if you're fond of any remaining warranty. The OM is crystal clear about additives. If you're running a quality oil not only is there no need, but it can negatively affect the qualities of the normal oil.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Add a quart of LUCAS Oil to your crankcase. 
That'll slow down the oil consumption for sure. Oil consumption is _almost_ _nonexistent_ in my 2.0T FSI motor as a result http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.lucasoil.com/index.sd

Why would anybody want to contaminate their perfectly good 502.00 oil with Lucas? Yikes!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
Why would anybody want to contaminate their perfectly good 502.00 oil with Lucas? Yikes!









502.00 isn't perfectly good for FSI engines. The nature of FSI engines is very hard on the oil, which causes 502.00 oils to die an premature demise, well short of the VW recommended 10,000 mile oil change interval.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
502.00 isn't perfectly good for FSI engines. The nature of FSI engines is very hard on the oil, which causes 502.00 oils to die an premature demise, well short of the VW recommended 10,000 mile oil change interval.

Some 502.00 oils do well, some don't, however, I'd venture to say that none of them will do well when contaminated with Lucas.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
Some 502.00 oils do well, some don't, however, I'd venture to say that none of them will do well when contaminated with Lucas.

I personally don't use Lucas, however, it would be interesting to do a relative comparisons of UOA's without and with.
Which 502 oils actually survive to 10,000 miles without the addition of more oil to the crankcase that that usually gets burned off? Got UOA's to prove that?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
Some 502.00 oils do well, some don't, however, I'd venture to say that none of them will do well when contaminated with Lucas.

shipo & I agree to disagree. 
I use _Quaker State VW Euro Spec Synthetic Oil 502.00 _(with Lucas additive) 
*Without Lucas in my engine *I'll go through 1 quart of oil every _1800-2000 miles. _*With Lucas in my engine *I'll go through just about 1 quart every _5000 miles_
Through my personal experience, it helps stop oil consumption in every single car I've used it in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Funny thing, a couple of months back (on a different board) I was involved in a discussion regarding the efficacy of 502.00 oil in a variety of engines. When it came to the 1.8T and the 2.0T (BPY version), I looked at dozens of UOAs, and the two worst (by far) had Lucas added to them. I dug these UOAs up on BITOG and I'm sure they're still there.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_Funny thing, a couple of months back (on a different board) I was involved in a discussion regarding the efficacy of 502.00 oil in a variety of engines. When it came to the 1.8T and the 2.0T (BPY version), I looked at dozens of UOAs, and the two worst (by far) had Lucas added to them. I dug these UOAs up on BITOG and I'm sure they're still there.

What I use works for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

I believe on BITOG, Lucas oil stabilizer is known for aeration, which isn't exactly good for engine lube & protection.
The 1.8T doesn't suffer from the problem the FSI engines have--- which makes 502.00 more than suitable for those engines


----------



## Blackjett70 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Ok somebody please clarify...the thread I saw in the forums about the lucas tests was using the standard lucas additive. What about the synthetic version???? I hope, if you were to use lucas, that's the one you would use in these cars!!!! Much different formula...


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
Some 502.00 oils do well, some don't, however, I'd venture to say that none of them will do well when contaminated with Lucas.

Yep. Look on bob is the oil guy site....there is a test posted on there...Lucas additive actually decreases oil effectiveness
just use a 502 approved oil and stop looking for a magic pill


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
What I use works for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How do you know? Do you have any UOAs to support your feelings that the additives you're using are doing anything other than destroying your engine sooner than should otherwise happen?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Blackjett70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blackjett70* »_Ok somebody please clarify...the thread I saw in the forums about the lucas tests was using the standard lucas additive. What about the synthetic version???? I hope, if you were to use lucas, that's the one you would use in these cars!!!! Much different formula...

Yup, you got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

